# Member of core an avid OS X user



## Oko (Oct 6, 2017)

Here is the infamous member of core Mr. Sato showing of his true alliance (scroll to the last three posts)

https://github.com/OpenVPN/easy-rsa/issues/74

For younger folks this is the same gentleman who was porting TeX Live over 12 years to FreeBSD driving scores of desktop users and developers (people who ported TeX Live but could not import their work to the ports tree) away from the project. I was one of early casualties luckily discovering Open.


----------



## obsigna (Oct 6, 2017)

The core member is named: *Hiroki* Sato <hrs@FreeBSD.org>, and he is still the port maintainer of all TeX ports.
The person who you are referring to is named *Hiroyuki* Sato, and for me he is clearly a different person.

Anyway, I can't see how your issue with TeX Live in 2005 may have any relations with a developer who is using Mac OS X today. Who tells you that he used Mac OS X all the time? Who tells you that he does not use Mac OS X for web surfing only, and does developing on a different machine? What tells you that the OS of a developing machine would have a deep impact on the quality of the produced code? Honestly, for me these are way to much assumptions.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2017)

Sato is, together with Suzuki, one of the most common surnames in Japan.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 6, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Sato is, together with Suzuki, one of the most common surnames in Japan.


I like YAMAHA, nice bikes 






But FreeBSD developers, who advertises macOS (maybe they get paid?), are really a problem IMHO,
at least for new users, that use *FREE* software, when they seeing that developers, of OS,
that they would like to try, are Apple©™ fan-boys fan-s… It's really such a shame IMO,
or "epic fail", in other words


----------



## rorgoroth (Oct 6, 2017)

_"It's all about freedom and choice until they start choosing to freely use something you don't like."
_
- A Random Internet


----------



## Oko (Oct 6, 2017)

rorgoroth said:


> _"It's all about freedom and choice until they start choosing to freely use something you don't like."
> _
> - A Random Internet


I could care less about his choice if he was not a member of a core team which is suppose to manage FreeBSD project. If you are member of the core I would expect that you have best interests of FreeBSD in mind (not Open or OS X) or God forbid random economic interests of certain groups/companies from the state of California. Maybe I am just too idealistic. I would suggest you post that replay next time somebody has a question about running FreeBSD on the desktop


----------



## gpatrick (Oct 6, 2017)

Another shameless plug for OpenBSD from the King of FUD.


> I could care less about his choice if he was not a member of a core team


obsigna clarified for you it is two different individuals.


----------



## Maxnix (Oct 6, 2017)

Just to give some references:
Hiroki Sato - The Core Team member
Hiro*yu*ki Sato

Hiroki Sato seems an OS X user too, judging from his photos, but not such an advocate/fan boy.


----------



## ralphbsz (Oct 7, 2017)

Oko said:


> If you are member of the core I would expect that you have best interests of FreeBSD in mind (not Open or OS X) or God forbid random economic interests of certain groups/companies from the state of California. Maybe I am just too idealistic. I would suggest you post that replay next time somebody has a question about running FreeBSD on the desktop


And I continue to disagree.  For fundamentally three reasons:

FreeBSD is not just a desktop OS, it is also a server OS.  It's actually a good question what fraction of all FreeBSD installations in the world are used as desktop machines, and how many are de-facto headless; I would actually guess that at least half and perhaps as many as 90% are headless (because racks and racks of machines at NetApp and Netflix bring up the numbers faster than enthusiasts with their laptops).
Even for desktop installations, a very large fraction of the FreeBSD-specific code is not the desktop itself.  KDE, Gnome, and all the desktop apps are not FreeBSD-specific, but shares with other Unix-like OSes, specifically with Linux, which has a way larger installed base (probably 10x or 100x larger on the desktop than FreeBSD).  Those things are just lightly adjusted and ported to FreeBSD.  A very large fraction of the work of FreeBSD development goes into things that are *not* the desktop.  The desktop is not the core; the core is to a large extent the kernel, the file system hierarchy, the base package, and the package management system.
It's quite possible that this specific developer works on things that are not at all desktop specific, for example Ethernet drivers, or file systems. 
From all these aspects, a core developer can validly have no interest in the desktop.  And use whatever they are most comfortable with.  A Mac is a reasonable choice (it is actually BSD-based, alas not exactly today's FreeBSD).  A Windows machine is also a reasonable choice; several of my colleages in my recent employment (which was developing OS components for various Unix flavors, mostly Linux) used Windows laptops, putty, and screen for their work, because Windows tends to have better integration with laptop hardware when using commodity laptops (into which I don't count Macs), and because certain useful software is only available on Windows (my favorite example is Visio, for which there is no good alternative outside of Windows, but there is also ample other examples of Windows-only software).

Even for a person who is developing and testing the FreeBSD desktop, they can be using a Mac: FreeBSD can run on an Intel Mac, both natively (dual-boot), and in a VM.  Matter-of-fact, the Mac that I'm typing this on has a Windows installation in a VM, and used to have two Linux VMs too (one with GUI, one headless).


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2017)

As we say in the Netherlands, "er zijn meer hondjes die Fikkie heten." (roughly translated, there are many dogs named Fido). 

As this whole thread is meaningless due to mistaken identity I'm going to close it.


----------

